# Anybody here that rebuilt a 1958 R50(?) that his father left him?



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

http://gallery.me.com/bill42#100392&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=8
http://gallery.me.com/bill42#100508&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=117

You also have a BMW M3, thought maybe he is here?


----------



## dubis (Dec 30, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for the pictures. I used to have an R50 in the sixties, and worked on a lot of those bikes at a BMW shop.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

From the post on VBMWMO, it looks like Peter Nettesheim did the deep work while the son put it all together.


----------

